
Tiny Core Linux - Siecje
http://tinycorelinux.net/
======
_cbdev
I've been using TC for multiple projects involving Thin Client hardware
provisioned in remote locations (such as remote security cameras at a festival
and POS nodes/signage displays/twitter walls at conferences) and it really is
a great project.

Being able to run a complete distribution off a cheap 128MB CF card is a great
thing, especially because the packaging process for TC is really simple -
packages are simply squashfs files being mounted to / after booting.

Customization and deployment (editing some files and dd'ing the image to the
disks) is also really simple. The package repository is a bit clunky and not
as big as you'd get with a major distro, but that should not really be a
deterrent (see above).

Keep up the great work!

------
marcosscriven
The big problem I had with TinyCore is the lack of source and build config
availability in their package manager archive:
[http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php/topic,18533.msg1132...](http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php/topic,18533.msg113288.html#msg113288)

------
mediocrejoker
Even after reading the intro page I don't really understand what Tiny Core is
or what it is designed to address. It's somewhere between a custom kernel
patch and a minimal / embedded distribution?

The site is hard to read on mobile so maybe I missed something that explains
the goals of the project more clearly.

~~~
digi_owl
I suspect it probably started as a personal project to see how small a
"distro" could be and still be useful.

Meaning it was not aimed at addressing anything other than a "can it be done"
curiousness.

I do wonder what the wave of "one middleware to rule them all" thinking that
is sweeping Linux userspace development will have on projects like this one.

~~~
mkesper
Probably not:

 _Tiny Core is still a young project, but it is fortunate to attract some
great people. Thanks again from the Tiny Core Team. Catch you in the forums!

dentonlt, 14 February 2009_

------
rickette
If you're running Boot2Docker on your Mac you're already a user of Tiny Core
Linux

~~~
andrewstuart
They're moving to Ubuntu for some reason I don't know.

------
kriro
They have a PDF that looks pretty helpful at first glance (163 pages). Alas
it's still at version 4.x whereas the OS is at 6.x

